# Passengers getting better about tipping.



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

I've noticed lately a pattern where people seem to be getting more comfortable with tipping in the app. I've gone from very few tips in the app to almost every other ride. And the passengers who tell me hey I'll tip you in the app actually do. Has anyone else seen an increase in this? Plus I've noticed the cash tips are getting bigger and more frequent. I'm averaging 10 to 20 bucks in cash tips each ride.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hahaha it just depends. I went from a night like that to about 20 rides in a row without a single tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mrtgman said:


> Passenger getting better about tipping.


And Uber raised the rates!!!

Oh wait, it was just a surge


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mrtgman said:


> I've noticed lately a pattern where people seem to be getting more comfortable with tipping in the app. I've gone from very few tips in the app to almost every other ride. And the passengers who tell me hey I'll tip you in the app actually do. Has anyone else seen an increase in this? Plus I've noticed the cash tips are getting bigger and more frequent. I'm averaging 10 to 20 bucks in cash tips each ride.


Averaging $10.00 to $20.00 PER A RIDE ?


----------



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

Just happened again on my last ride.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mrtgman said:


> Just happened again on my last ride.


Well you're driving a luxury SUV.

What are you comparing to?
Did you ever drive just X?


----------

